# Kambei



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

My librarian friend leaves food out for the house-to-housers in her neighborhood. A while ago,a new cat started coming around. He had 1 eye,battle scars,and had an unhurried dignified walk. When he'd come to the big food dish,the other cats would make room for him. And he'd take his time eating. If any foolish kitty tried to hurry him or get too close,he'd simply give them a look,and they'd retreat to their former place at the dish. When he was finished,he'd sun himself,lick his paws and whiskers,and slowly,regally,walk off. So the librarian and her kids named him Kambei,from the 7 Samurai.


----------

